# étui/house ipod classic 120Go



## cinemane (2 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour je viens d'avoir un ipod classic 120Go et je ne sais pas quoi choisir comme type de house, cuir, cilycone, plastique?
j'aimerai avoir des avis d'utilisateurs, sachant que je le mets dans mon sac à main avec d'autres affaires et je j'ai la fm remote branchée sur le dock, merci d'avance.


----------



## fandipod (3 Octobre 2008)

Alors déjà je ne te conseille pas le silicone car si un jour tu veux le mettre sur  dans ta poche c'est horrible pour l'enlever... Le plastique c'est pas mal mais attention il ne faut pas que la molette soit courverte par du plastique mou car cela empêche la navigation via la molette... Pour le cuir je n'ai jamais essayé mais sinon je pense que c'est pas mal.. Dans tout les cas n'achète pas du silicone...


----------

